# عدد الأوكتان Octane number



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

_عدد الأوكتان Octane number أو قرينة الأوكتان Octane index لوقود ما ـ البنزين (الغازولين) عادة ـ هو تقدير معياري في المختبر، يبيِّن نزوع هذا الوقود إلى مقاومة الدق knocking (الخَبْط، أو السكسكة كما يسميها الميكانيكيون باللغة الدارجة) عند استعماله في محرك احتراق داخلي internal combustion engine. وتطلق بعض المراجع باللغة الإنكليزية على ظاهرة الدق اسم الانصعاق[ر] detonation لما لهذه الظاهرة من تشابه مع ما يحدث في الانفجار. وكلما ارتفع عدد الأوكتان كانت مقاومة الوقود للدق أكبر. والمعروف أن عدد الأوكتان لبنزين السيارات العادي هو 91، وعدد الأوكتان للبنزين الممتاز 98._
*آلية الدق*
_يمكن أن تلاحظ ظاهرة الدق بوضوح حين يضغط السائق مدوسة التسارع إلى النهاية بسرعة فيسمع صوت دق في المحرك قد يطول أو يقصر بحسب حال المحرك ونوع الوقود. وسبب ذلك دخول كمية كبيرة من الوقود إلى دارة المفحِّم، وفي هذه الحالة تكون المركبات الخفيفة والشديدة التطاير في __البنزين__ أول ما يندفع إلى داخل حجرة الانفجار، فإذا كان عدد الأوكتان لتلك المركّبات صغيراً حدث دق موقت يشعر به السائق ولا يضر المحرك. ومع تطوير أساليب التغذية بالوقود في الوقت الحاضر أخذ نظام «البخاخات» يحل محل المفحمات لحقن الوقود داخل المحرك، الأمر الذي خفَّف كثيراً من مشكلات الدق بسبب التسارع المفاجئ._
_والمعروف أن مردود المحرك يتوقف على عوامل كثيرة منها نسبة انضغاط compression ratio مزيج الوقود والهواء داخل حجرة الانفجار في أسطوانة المحرك، وهي نسبة حجم حجرة الانفجار إلى الحجم الكلي للأسطوانه. وقد لوحظ أن محاولة زيادة نسبة الانضغاط عن حد معين تؤدي إلى خسارة في المردود، ويختلف ذلك الحد باختلاف تركيب البنزين وتطايره مما يتسبب بحدوث ظاهرة الدق._
_والدق ينتج عن نوع خاص من أنواع الاحتراق غير النظامي لوقود المحركات. إذ يحترق قسم فقط من مزيج الوقود و__الهواء__ من اشتعاله بالشرارة الكهربائية احتراقاً نظامياً (أي كاملاً) بسرعة عادية، ويحترق قسم آخر، ويقدَّر بنحو 15% __- 20% منه وهو القسم الموجود أمام جبهة اللهب في أسطوانة المحرك تلقائياً من دون تدخل الشرارة الكهربائية، وتتزايد لذلك سرعة انتشار اللهب حتى تصل إلى 1500- 2500م/ثا، ويزداد الضغط ازدياداً حاداً وغير متناسق فيشكل موجات انصعاق ضاربة تنفجر على الجوانب الداخلية للأسطوانة، وتنعكس عنها مراراً مما يؤدي إلى اهتزاز الأسطوانة وحصول ضربة نوعية معدنية هي الإشارة الظاهرية للاحتراق مع حدوث الدق، كما ينطلق دخان أسود من مخارج الغازات وترتفع درجة حرارة الجوانب الداخلية للأسطوانة. فحادثة الدق مؤذية للمحرك وتهبط استطاعته بسببها ويزداد مصروفه من الوقود، ويصبح عمله قاسياً وغير متناسق، وتُستهلَك الأسطوانات والصمامات بسرعة، وترتفع درجة حرارة شموع الاحتراق وتخرج من أماكنها. وهذا كله يؤدي إلى سرعة استهلاك المحرك وازدياد أعمال صيانته، وإذا طال عمل المحرك مع الدق الشديد فقد تحصل عواقب تدهور وخيمة، ولاسيما في محركات الطائرات._
_*قياس عدد الأوكتان* _
_ثبت عند اختبار الأنواع النقية من وقود المحركات أن الفحوم الهدروجينية الخطية (النظامية) تسلك سلوكاً سيئاً جداً. أما الفحوم الهدروجينية العطرية (الحلقية) والإيزو برافينات (المتفرعة) فتسلك سلوكاً جيداً وتقبل قيماً عالية للانضغاط. وكان أداء الوقود يقاس أول الأمر على أساس أعلى نسبة انضغاط مفيد في المحرك. وفي عام 1926 اقترح الأمريكي غراهام إدغار Graham Edgar سلماً لعدد الأوكتان تم تبنيه عالمياً عام 1929 وحظي بقبول واسع. واختار غراهام لتقويم خاصة النزوع للدق وقودين عياريين من الفحوم الهدروجينية النقية يتمتعان بصفات فيزيائية متشابهة هما الإيزو أوكتان (4.2.2 ـ ثلاثي متيل البنتان C8H18) والهبتان النظامي C7H16. وأعطى الإيزو أوكتان عدد أوكتان قدره 100 لأنه يتمتع بمقاومة دق عالية، وأعطى الهبتان النظامي العدد صفراً لأن مقاومته للدق ضعيفة جداً. وبذلك يمكن تعريف كل نوع من أنواع البنزين بعدد أوكتانه وهو النسبة المئوية الحجمية للإيزو أوكتان في مزيج له مع الهبتان حين يبدي مقاومة للدق تكافئ النوع من الوقود المراد اختباره في محرك معياري وفي شروط معيارية._
_ كان أداء الوقود وعدد أوكتانه يقاس في محركات السيارات على الطرق مباشرة باستعمال مزيج الهبتان والإيزو أوكتان، وكانت النتائج التي يُحصل عليها بهذه الطريقة غير دقيقة لاعتمادها على شروط القيادة ومهارة السائق وتصميم المحرك. وفي أوائل الثلاثينات من القرن العشرين قامت لجنة تعاونية لبحوث الوقود بتجارب لإيجاد بديل أكثر دقة وأقل تعقيداً، وطُوِّر محرك من أسطوانة واحدة يمكن تبديل نسبة الانضغاط فيها بتبديل حجم حجرة __الانفجار__ وصار يعرف باسم محرك «بحوث الوقود التعاونية» __Cooperative Fuel Research (CFR) ويستخدم على النطاق العالمي لقياس عدد الأوكتان._
_ويحدد عدد الأوكتان في __البنزين__ عادة في قيمتين: عدد الأوكتان بطريقة البحوث __Research Octane Number (RON) وعـدد الأوكتان بطـريقـة المحرك Motor Octane Number (MON) وتُختبر القيمتان كلتاهما في محرك «بحوث الوقود التعاونية» ولكن في شروط مختلفة من حيث سرعة دوران المحرك، ودرجة حرارة الهواء الداخل، ودرجة حرارة مزيج الوقود مع الهواء، ودرجة حرارة المبرِّد، وزاوية تسبيق الاشتعال ignition advance._
_ويُقاس عدد الأوكتان في محرك بحوث الوقود التعاونية تجريبياً وهو محرك احتراق داخلي من أسطوانة واحدة ذات حجرة انفجار متبدلة الحجم، إذ في البدء تعدَّل نسبة الانضغاط في المحرك باستعمال الوقود المراد اختباره حتى يعطي مؤشر مقياس الدق قيمة في منتصفه. ثم تعدل نسبة الهواء إلى الوقود في مزيج وقود الاختبار حتى يعطي مؤشِّر مقياس الدق أعلى قيمة للدق على المقياس. ويعاد تعديل نسبة الانضغاط حتى يتوقف المؤشر عند منتصف سلم مقياس الدق. ويكرَّر هذا الإجراء (بالشروط نفسها) باستعمال مزيجين قابلين للتعديل من الإيزو أوكتان ون ـ الهبتان لهما عدد أوكتان مساو تقريباً لعدد أوكتان مزيج الوقود. وتعد التجربة منتهية حين تكون قراءات مقياس الدق من أجل وقود الاختبار محصورة بين قراءات المقياس من أجل المزيجين من الإيزو أوكتان والهبتان النظامي. ويكون عدد أوكتان وقود الاختبار هو وسطي النسبة المئوية للأوكتان في المزيجين._
_تستعمل طريقة المحرك عند تقويم بنزين الطائرات والسيارات الذي تراوح قرينة أوكتانه ما بين 65 و 100، وتستعمل طريقة البحث أو الطريقة الاختبارية عند تقويم بنزين السيارات، ومن ثم تستعمل طريقة درجة الحرارة عند تقويم بنزين الطائرات والمكونات العالية الأوكتان المستعملة في إنتاج ضروب __البنزين__ التي قرائن أوكتانها تراوح ما بين 90 و 115._
_ويُحصل على بنزين الطائرات بالتقطير المباشر للنفوط النفتنية التي تتمتع بخواص مضادة للدق مشابهة لبنزين التكسير الوساطي، وبغية تهيئتها وجعلها مطابقة للخواص المقبولة تضاف إليها مضافات من مكوِّنات إيزو بَرَفينية. _
*مضادات الدق *
_للحيلولة دون حصول الدق ولرفع قرينة أوكتان __البنزين__ تضاف مركبات تسمى مضادات الدق __antidetonants , antinocks يذكر منها رباعي إيتيل الرصاص Pb(C2H5)4 الذي يتفكك بين الدرجتين 200 و 250 سْ. ولما كانت هذه المادة شديدة السمية وجب تلوين ضروب البنزين التي تحويها لتحذير الجمهور منها (يستعمل صباغ أحمر عادة على ألا تتجاوز نسبته في البنزين 2% حداً أقصى). وإن وجود رباعي إيتيل الرصاص في البنزين ينتج عند الاحتراق رصاصاً معدنياً يكبح بقابليته للأكسدة إنتاج أكاسيد أخرى قد تزيد «الدق»، ويكون الرصاص نفسه مركز أكسدةٍ جاعلاً الاحتراق متجانساً ويساعد على تقدم جبهة اللهب تدريجياً. كما يحمي ضباب الرصاص الجزء غير المحترق من الوقود فيزيائياً فيقيد انتشار اللهب. كذلك يؤخر رباعي إيتيل الرصاص تشكل جذور الهدروكسيل OH التي هي بوادئ تفاعل الدق التسلسلي._
_وقد يخلط رباعي إيتيل __الرصاص__ بمادة ثنائي بروم الإيتيلين __Br2C2H4 بصفته حاملاً، ويسهّل طرد أكسيد الرصاص PbO المتشكل في الأسطوانات على شكل بروميد الرصاص PbBr2 الشديد التطاير._
_وتستعمل في الوقت الحاضر مركبات رصاصية أخرى منها رباعي ميتيل __الرصاص_ _Pb(CH3)4 أو مزيج من رباعي ميتيل الرصاص ورباعي إيتيل الرصاص بنسب مختلفة. وقد أخذ مركب جديد خال من الرصاص يشق طريقه بنجاح في أوربة واليابان، وهو ميتيل ثلاثي بوتيل الإيتر Methyl Tertiary Butyl Ether (MTBE): _

_




_
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ............


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ............


 مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم


----------



## علاء الصراف (6 أغسطس 2010)

كويس جدا


----------

